# Fallen RANGER



## lrsu (Oct 3, 2009)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.  Sgt. Roberto D. Sanchez, 24 of Satellite Beach, Fla., died Oct. 1 in Kandahar province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when enemy forces attacked his unit with an improvised explosive device.  He was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Hunter Army Airfield Ga.



                For more information media may contact the U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 689-6187.


Credit.  U.S. Department of Defense


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 3, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Ranger.  You can rest easy now.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP brother


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 4, 2009)

It's starting to get to me a bit having to read these everyday. 

Rest easy Sgt.  Save me a place in heaven, I'll see you there, but not today.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like things are heating up. RIP Ranger


----------



## rv808 (Oct 4, 2009)

RIP SGT, and thank you for your service.


----------



## tova (Oct 4, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Oct 4, 2009)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 4, 2009)

Rest easy Ranger Sanchez. 

Valhalla has you now. 

~S~


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 4, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Ranger Sanchez.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 4, 2009)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Shortstack (Oct 4, 2009)

Rest In Peace Ranger.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 4, 2009)

RIP Ranger ...


----------



## lancero (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP, brother
RLTW


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP Brother, we will see you in the PB some day, keep a spot warm for me by the 240.
RLTW!!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP Ranger Sanchez. Thoughts and prayers out to the men with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home.

RLTW.


----------



## Supply Guru (Oct 5, 2009)

*RIP*

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Sicarii (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP young brother!  God be with you, your family and the brothers now personally feeling your loss.  YOU WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN BY US!!!

RLTW, ATW!!!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 6, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 6, 2009)

RIP Brother....rest easy now....


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (Nov 8, 2009)

Take it easy Sanchez, 1st plt Bco is missing a great guy, no new Ranger can ever fill your shoes; hard knock, thats what you were.  RIP and RLTW


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 8, 2009)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Mother (Nov 9, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 9, 2009)

RIP Warrior!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 9, 2009)

Rest easy Ranger.  Your watch is over. 


Thank you for your fearless call to duty and your ultimate sacrifice to this great Nation.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 9, 2009)

RIP, Ranger.


----------

